# Are there any timeshares in Quebec City, Canada?



## Fayeoctober (May 16, 2022)

I feel somewhat stupid posting this but I can't seem to find any RCI listings for timeshares in or near Quebec City, Canada and I am wondering if there are any?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## moonstone (May 16, 2022)

Fayeoctober said:


> I feel somewhat stupid posting this but I can't seem to find any RCI listings for timeshares in or near Quebec City, Canada and I am wondering if there are any?  Thanks in advance.



Yes, there are a few, although as usual, not right in the city.  If you search in RCI for resorts in Beaupre (near Mt. St. Anne), that is about the closest you will get. Our DS & family stayed in the Club Vacances condos a few years ago and he said it was an easy drive into Quebec City from the resort. Google maps says its about a 30 min drive. 

~Diane


----------



## Icc5 (May 16, 2022)

Fayeoctober said:


> I feel somewhat stupid posting this but I can't seem to find any RCI listings for timeshares in or near Quebec City, Canada and I am wondering if there are any?  Thanks in advance.


We can't remember for sure how far away but think it was about 30 miles outside of Quebec City.  We traded in RCI weeks for it.  That was about 4 years ago that we booked it after doing a New York to Quebec City Cruise.
Bart


----------



## Laurie (May 18, 2022)

Yes, we traded into a 2-BR at Club Vacances thru RCI in July of 2019, easy drive into Quebec City, as well as many other worthwhile spots. Reviews weren't great so I was prepared, we didn't plan to stay inside much anyway -- however it was quite nice, it had apparently been renovated recently, we even had a view of the St. Lawrence. There are a few different sections of Club Vacances, this was "le Plateau". I read complaints about a resort fee, but there wasn't any at le Plateau. Its on-site restaurant was closed, and no elevator, if you're looking for shortcomings.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 19, 2022)

We stayed at an RCI resort in St. Anne. I think it was Sunseekers. Accommodation in a 2 bedroom was adequate, but the location compensated for any shortcomings. Easy day trips into Quebec, mountaintop chairlift near to the t/s, drives along the St. Lawrence that provided us whale watching from the shore and included a sighting of a pod of Belugas! There is also a 7 waterfall park close to St. Anne as well as the famous cathedral of St. Anne du Beaupre.
You will need a car to enjoy the area!


----------



## cd5 (May 19, 2022)

Both of the resorts near Ste-Anne-de-Beaupré are a half hour away from Quebec City itself but close to certain other tourist sites like the Ste-Anne Sanctuary, Ile d'Orleans, Montmorency Falls and others as well as being on the right side of Quebec to visit the Charlevoix region. Charlevoix is great for outdoor activities (beaches, hiking, canoeing/kayaking etc). 

https://www.planetware.com/canada/ste-anne-de-beaupre-cdn-qu-qusta.htm


----------



## Ski-Dad (May 31, 2022)

The Quebec City timeshares, as noted by others, are not really in Quebec City; rather, they are 30 minutes northeast of the city near Mont St Anne.   The target audience for this is skiers going to Mont St Anne in winter.   They can work for a Quebec City trip, but are less than ideal if your trip is centered on the life of Quebec City, which is one of my favourite places.

A side trip to Charlevoix is a must if you are staying in Beaupre.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 1, 2022)

Years ago we used to stay at the RCI resorts at the base of Mont-Sainte-Anne to ski there and Le Massif about 45 minutes north, but haven't been that way in 6/7 years.  They were just ok, but for skiing the location was great, and that's what we had booked for. 
I remember once many years ago, trying to get into a former RCI resort in Mt. Tremblant which is now called Embarc (I think), is no longer on their system and has changed hands a couple of times in the last dozen years.  I called RCI in the States in the event there was availability I couldn't see with my trade power and was offered 'nearby' Mont-Sainte-Anne as an alternative.  It was just like when RCI was suggesting Carriage Hills/Ridge in Horseshoe Valley north of Barrie, for those looking for Niagara Falls accomodation.   They hadn't a clue.....it would have been a long days drive


----------

